# Looking for a waifu then look no further!



## jDSX (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## Flame (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Oct 8, 2017)

I'd pick Speedwagon any day, though traps are a close second


----------



## Baoulettes (Oct 8, 2017)

Thank you I was unsure about it.
Really you saved my day, what I say, my life !
I will reconsider all my choice now !!


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 8, 2017)

MILF, all the way


----------



## drenal (Oct 8, 2017)

No catgirl category?


----------



## Alkéryn (Oct 8, 2017)

Yeah but i not fuck imaginary animals


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Oct 8, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> Yeah but i not fuck imaginary animals


lol


----------



## SANIC (Oct 8, 2017)

jDSX said:


>


Chitoge Kirisaki is already married


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 8, 2017)

I like traps


----------



## drenal (Oct 8, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> I like traps


Traps are gay


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Oct 8, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> I like traps


I like the crippler crossface


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 8, 2017)

I see, going with the chart it looks like tsundere is the type to go with for me.


----------



## drenal (Oct 8, 2017)

I don't know what to choose


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Oct 8, 2017)

drenal said:


> I don't know what to choose


I got mine


----------



## drenal (Oct 8, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> I got mine


That doesnt help me out at all


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 8, 2017)

drenal said:


> That doesnt help me out at all


Choose a trap


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Oct 8, 2017)

I wonder who picked Loli? ( ͡• ͜ʖ ͡• )


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 8, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> I wonder who picked Loli? ( ͡• ͜ʖ ͡• )





Spoiler


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Oct 8, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Spoiler


----------



## dAVID_ (Oct 8, 2017)

drenal said:


> Traps are gay



It's not gay if the balls don't touch


----------



## drenal (Oct 8, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Choose a trap


no thanks


----------



## DrkBeam (Oct 8, 2017)

jDSX said:


>


Apparently Dio is my waifu...


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 8, 2017)

DrkBeam said:


> Apparently Dio is my waifu...


That's Speedwagon, how dare you


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 8, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> I got mine


So a trap then. I've seen GT so I know that's a guy.


----------



## drenal (Oct 8, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> So a trap then. I've seen GT so I know that's a guy.


hah, gayyyyy!


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Oct 8, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> So a trap then. I've seen GT so I know that's a guy.


no you narutard she is a girl


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 8, 2017)

Shit taste guys... Shit taste..
The cutest waifu on Earth is here to save the day!


----------



## jDSX (Oct 8, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Shit taste guys... Shit taste..
> The cutest waifu on Earth is here to save the day!



Sorry get rid of that tooth and we'l talk k


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 8, 2017)

jDSX said:


> Sorry get rid of that tooth and we'l talk k


no


----------



## drenal (Oct 8, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Shit taste guys... Shit taste..
> The cutest waifu on Earth is here to save the day!


she doesn't look like she's doing anything to save the day


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Oct 8, 2017)

jDSX said:


> Sorry get rid of that tooth and we'l talk k


sorry I dont understand


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 8, 2017)

drenal said:


> she doesn't look like she's doing anything to save the day


_'cause all you do is bulli her_


----------



## drenal (Oct 8, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> _'cause all you do is bulli her_


no I dont


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Oct 8, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> _'cause all you do is bulli her_


so why is my waifu shit again?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 8, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> so why is my waifu shit again?



not pure
not fun
not cute
not interesting


----------



## drenal (Oct 8, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> not pure
> not fun
> not cute
> not interesting


so why is yours the best waifu


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Oct 8, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> not pure
> not fun
> not cute
> not interesting


Pure=White?
fun?
cute why do you judge me 
not interesting can your waifu blow up planets and look sexy in a dress?


----------



## drenal (Oct 8, 2017)

Guys, calm down. we can all agree that slope dude is one of, if not, the best waifus ever, right?


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 8, 2017)

Wait.
>Tsundere - can love you X
Isn't the point of them that they love you but too embarrassed to admit it and pretend the opposite?


----------



## drenal (Oct 8, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> Wait.
> >Tsundere - can love you X
> Isn't the point of them that they love you but too embarrassed to admit it and pretend the opposite?


I think so


----------



## jDSX (Oct 8, 2017)

drenal said:


> I think so


Yandere?


----------



## drenal (Oct 8, 2017)

jDSX said:


> Yandere?


Isn't that when a character is in love with another so much to the point of craziness or something like that?


----------



## jDSX (Oct 9, 2017)

drenal said:


> Isn't that when a character is in love with another so much to the point of craziness or something like that?



Sounds legit


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 9, 2017)

It's tied between Milfs and Traps.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 9, 2017)

drenal said:


> Isn't that when a character is in love with another so much to the point of craziness or something like that?


A character that's so in love with X character that will eliminate everything on her way just to be with him


----------



## drenal (Oct 9, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> A character that's so in love with X character that will eliminate everything on her way just to be with him


close enough


----------



## Byokugen (Oct 9, 2017)

drenal said:


> Traps are gay


wewlad


----------



## drenal (Oct 9, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> wewlad


it's true


----------



## Byokugen (Oct 9, 2017)

drenal said:


> it's true


Nope, I have to disagree. 
Traps are not gay


----------



## drenal (Oct 9, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> Nope, I have to disagree.
> Traps are not gay


proof


----------



## Byokugen (Oct 9, 2017)

drenal said:


> proof


You are the one claiming so you need to prove it


----------



## drenal (Oct 9, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> You are the one claiming so you need to prove it


you said that traps aren't gay, i asked for proof that they aren't


----------



## Byokugen (Oct 9, 2017)

drenal said:


> you said that traps aren't gay, i asked for proof that they aren't


You are too young to find out why


----------



## drenal (Oct 9, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> You are too young to find out why


they're still gay


----------



## Byokugen (Oct 9, 2017)

drenal said:


> they're still gay


You have something against gay people?


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 9, 2017)

Filthy peasants. Everyone knows who the real waifu is


----------



## BARNWEY (Oct 9, 2017)

LOL, i think you guys might like this:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.TailOfTales.WaifuOrLaifu


----------



## Byokugen (Oct 9, 2017)

BARNWEY said:


> LOL, i think you guys might like this:
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.TailOfTales.WaifuOrLaifu


Well I'll be darn

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Lilith Valentine said:


> Filthy peasants. Everyone knows who the real waifu is
> View attachment 102148






 
Had to add


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 9, 2017)

Best waifus are flatchested pink haired _girls_


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 9, 2017)

Best waifu is a certain anthropomorphized blue-furred vixen


----------



## drenal (Oct 9, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> You have something against gay people?


No, I'm just saying that traps are gay


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 9, 2017)

drenal said:


> No, I'm just saying that traps are gay








_*HAH*_


----------



## drenal (Oct 9, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> _*HAH*_


It's still gay, it's a male fucking a male


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 9, 2017)

drenal said:


> It's still gay, it's a male fucking a male


But it's only 2.19% gay.


----------



## drenal (Oct 9, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> But it's only 2.19% gay.


They're wrong


----------



## vinstage (Oct 9, 2017)

Will probably be using this gif everywhere in the eof.


----------



## jDSX (Oct 9, 2017)

vinstage said:


> Will probably be using this gif everywhere in the eof.



kys


----------



## vinstage (Oct 9, 2017)

jDSX said:


> kys


----------



## jDSX (Oct 9, 2017)

vinstage said:


>


----------



## vinstage (Oct 9, 2017)

jDSX said:


> View attachment 102234


----------



## jDSX (Oct 9, 2017)

vinstage said:


>


----------



## vinstage (Oct 9, 2017)

jDSX said:


>


----------



## jDSX (Oct 9, 2017)

vinstage said:


>


----------



## vinstage (Oct 9, 2017)

jDSX said:


>







This thread derailed quick.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 9, 2017)

This is hot


----------



## jDSX (Oct 9, 2017)

vinstage said:


> This thread derailed quick.


----------



## drenal (Oct 9, 2017)

vinstage said:


> This thread derailed quick.





jDSX said:


>


----------



## jDSX (Oct 9, 2017)

drenal said:


> View attachment 102240


----------



## drenal (Oct 9, 2017)

jDSX said:


>







Too late


----------



## jDSX (Oct 9, 2017)

drenal said:


> Too late



Yeah cuz dat watermark tho


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 9, 2017)

i think ill take a furry milf or three


----------



## drenal (Oct 9, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> i think ill take a furry milf or three


Of course you will


----------



## jDSX (Oct 11, 2017)

drenal said:


> Of course you will



mmhm I would too


----------



## drenal (Oct 11, 2017)

jDSX said:


> mmhm I would too


----------



## jDSX (Oct 11, 2017)

drenal said:


>




Traps are gay not milf furries


----------



## drenal (Oct 11, 2017)

jDSX said:


> Traps are gay not milf furries


still, you are pretty gay for posting this


----------



## jDSX (Oct 11, 2017)

drenal said:


> still, you are pretty gay for posting this



no u


----------



## drenal (Oct 11, 2017)

jDSX said:


> no u


but i'm not a trap


----------



## jDSX (Oct 11, 2017)

drenal said:


> but i'm not a trap



oh


----------



## drenal (Oct 11, 2017)

jDSX said:


> oh


then i'm not gay


----------



## jDSX (Oct 11, 2017)

drenal said:


> then i'm not gay


----------



## drenal (Oct 11, 2017)

jDSX said:


>


oh ._.


----------



## jDSX (Oct 14, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> no



Actually I'll take back what I said about her karma is a bitch


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 14, 2017)

So, apparently there was another option that fills all the categories.


----------



## drenal (Oct 14, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> So, apparently there was another option that fills all the categories.


Still not catgirl category?


----------



## jDSX (Oct 14, 2017)

futa = shemale?


----------



## drenal (Oct 14, 2017)

jDSX said:


> futa = shemale?


Yeah I think so


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 14, 2017)

Cat_girl_ maids are the best.


----------



## drenal (Oct 14, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Cat_girl_ maids are the best.


tgirl?


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 14, 2017)

drenal said:


> tgirl?


*Cat_girl_*


----------



## drenal (Oct 14, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> *Cat_girl_*


oh. it said tgirl on my phone. guess it just messed up


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> oh. it said tgirl on my phone. guess it just messed up


tgirl here too


----------



## drenal (Oct 15, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> tgirl here too


Hm, weird


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> Hm, weird


Android?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Noctosphere said:


> Android?


Btw, its not the first time it happens to me


----------



## drenal (Oct 15, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Android?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Yeah, same. I use Android


----------



## Gizametalman (Oct 15, 2017)

Milfs anyday, anyway. From behind, against the wall, on the floor, the shower, a chair, on a mule, while riding my bicycle, while playing Fapping Birds, when watching Porn involving midgets and STD's, Yeast infections, Fungus on feet, menstrual blood, vomit, and shit.
:3
<3


----------



## drenal (Oct 15, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> Milfs anyday, anyway. From behind, against the wall, on the floor, the shower, a chair, on a mule, while riding my bicycle, while playing Fapping Birds, when watching Porn involving midgets and STD's, Yeast infections, Fungus on feet, menstrual blood, vomit, and shit.
> :3
> <3


okay what the fuck


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Oct 16, 2017)

But...Cirno has personality...


----------



## jDSX (Oct 17, 2017)

eechigoo said:


> But...Cirno has personality...



Who??


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Oct 17, 2017)

I want to show yall ladys one but I think I might get banned its parital nudity


----------



## drenal (Oct 17, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> I want to show yall ladys one but I think I might get banned its parital nudity


then dont do it


----------



## jDSX (Oct 17, 2017)

drenal said:


> then dont do it



This thread did become a little nsfw I admit..


----------



## drenal (Oct 17, 2017)

jDSX said:


> This thread did become a little nsfw I admit..


how? about the traps and whatnot?


----------



## jDSX (Oct 17, 2017)

drenal said:


> how? about the traps and whatnot?



yup and the side comments too


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 17, 2017)

Gizametalman said:


> Milfs anyday, anyway. From behind, against the wall, on the floor, the shower, a chair, on a mule, while riding my bicycle, while playing Fapping Birds, when watching Porn involving midgets and STD's, Yeast infections, Fungus on feet, menstrual blood, vomit, and shit.
> :3
> <3


Dude, what the shit


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Oct 17, 2017)

jDSX said:


> Who??



uncultured swine. 






this is cirno.


----------



## jDSX (Oct 17, 2017)

eechigoo said:


> uncultured swine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I don't play touhou sorry


----------



## drenal (Oct 17, 2017)

jDSX said:


> I don't play touhou sorry


me neither


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Oct 17, 2017)

drenal said:


> me neither



Y'all are sick.


----------



## jDSX (Oct 17, 2017)

eechigoo said:


> Y'all are sick.



I take that as a compliment


----------



## drenal (Oct 17, 2017)

eechigoo said:


> Y'all are sick.


sorry *shrug*


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 17, 2017)

eechigoo said:


> Y'all are sick.


Yeah, I know, we're all pretty rad dudes imho


----------



## Flirkyn (Oct 17, 2017)

But loli's have personality  D:



eechigoo said:


> Y'all are sick.



i agree


----------



## drenal (Oct 17, 2017)

Flirkyn said:


> But loli's have personality  D:
> 
> 
> 
> i agree


just because I don't play touhou doesn't mean I'm a bad person


----------



## DarkRioru (Oct 18, 2017)

milf T///u///T


----------

